

The Highest Earning Hedge-Fund Managers of the Past Year - sridharvembu
http://www.institutionalinvestorsalpha.com/Article/3337321/The-Rich-List-The-Highest-Earning-Hedge-Fund-Managers-of-the-Past-Year.html
I had a debate with pg that the biggest wealth in the past 15 years has been created in Finance, not Technology. Thanks to years of misbegotten Federal Reserve policy, the economy is now heavily financialized. If you want another proof, look at the list in this URL, and keep in mind this is all for just <i>one year</i>.
======
sridharvembu
I had a short debate with pg a while ago on HN, where I said something to the
effect "Finance has created far more wealth in recent years than technology or
entrepreneurship". I don't think that trend is good for the economy but that
is the inevitable consequence of the monetary policy the Fed has been running.
The economy is well and truly financialized, and finance rules.

